
Airbnb Law Enforcement Transparency Report - rezist808
http://transparency.airbnb.com/
======
tmcpro
> (in the case of certain types of national security-related requests in the
> United States like national security letters) from publicly acknowledging
> receiving it, such as in a transparency report like this one. (To date, we
> have not received a national security letter or other similar request that
> would limit our ability to disclose it here)

They have included a warrant canary

~~~
tswartz
I like that they've done this. Are there examples of companies that have done
this and users or the media noticed when they removed it?

~~~
pseudometa
Reddit did.

[https://m.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4ct1kz/reddit_dele...](https://m.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4ct1kz/reddit_deletes_surveillance_warrant_canary_in/)

------
DINKDINK
In the report, they call the ratio of "Requests For Which At Least Some User
Data Was Disclosed" to the "Total Requests" the "Compliance Rate". In this
report it's 43.6% which implies that Airbnb is "out of compliance" with 56.4%
of requests.

I wouldn't call that ratio the compliance rate because it a rejected request
may be very justified from the standpoint of the business / customers privacy.
"Disclosure ratio" seems like a more apt term.

~~~
nitrogen
If you interpret "compliance" as the noun form of the verb "to comply", it
makes more sense. Compliant behavior, that is, "compliance", is not always
positive.

~~~
DINKDINK
I suppose it depends on what legal weight there is around the request.
Depending on the legal situation, if a company is "out of compliance" they may
be fined etc.

------
dopamean
I have no idea what to do with or how to feel about this information. I'm sure
plenty here will sooo... someone care to draw some conclusions?

~~~
joshmn
Well, for starters, it sure looks like France has some problems.

Or it's the same group/people/individual hitting the same place again and
again.

------
spocklivelong
I'm kinda intrigued why there are `74` affected accounts (higher than any
other country) for a single submission in India.

~~~
lazaroclapp
Probably something of the form "all persons that have stayed at $property
during $time"?

------
dan-silver
Is there a formal requirement for an emergency request?

------
wonder_er
This is a helpful report. I'm always curious to know the number of requests,
at least to the right order of magnitude.

